# schizophrenia & marijuana?



## stickdude

is it possible to become schizophrenic after smoking weed? i used to smoke and could have a good time, now i keep thinking after i smoke, i'm gonna black out and start on a rampage hurting people then not remember any of it afterwards (which hasn't happend by the way). is that possible though?


----------



## Guest

I'm sure it could be possible, and just to be sure, you prob shouldn't smoke any more weed. I highly doubt it though. Weed makes me feel beyond control sometimes, but I always internalize my fear and insanity where I think myself into frightening corners.


----------



## falling_free

as far as I understand it smoking weed can olny cause scitzophenia if an indiviudal is already predespoed to the illenss in the first place, or has a history of the illness, could be wrong though.


----------



## Guest

> as far as I understand it smoking weed can olny cause scitzophenia if an indiviudal is already predespoed to the illenss in the first place, or has a history of the illness, could be wrong though.


No, I'm no mental health professional, but I think this is right. All kinds of stress can trigger schizophrenia, but from my understanding one has to be genetically predisposed to schizophrenia from birth to ever become schizophrenic.


----------



## Guest

Warning! Scary information below!

I know someone who didn't show any signs of schizo until he was about 19 or 20 and he then disappeared. I think someone saw him in NYC recently, but he went nuts and he must be studying how to be a shouting shopping cart freak in central park. Anyway, most cases of schizo are latent until eary adulthood or late adolescence and this is information that I should not have posted here.


----------



## Guest

could


----------



## Guest

i dont think u will go on a rampage just suddenly, infact its very rare for a skitso to do somthething like that. i dunno if u have done any research on the net about it but have a look and ull find the only real symptom is anti socialism and voises in ur head. its possible to become skitso even if its not in the family although the risk is very high if it is in ur blood, and even after just one joint u can be come skitso.


----------



## Guest

Come on guys, you cant go schitzophrenic after a spiff unless you are ill already. It can trigger the illness to surface through extreme stress but many things can.


----------



## university girl

Marijuana and other street drugs can and does trigger schizophrenia.


----------



## Guest

I am a schizophrene. Yes, one must be predisposed to the condition in order for something, usually high amounts of stress, to trigger it. However, the symptoms don't necessarily include/or are exclusive to antisocialism and voices in the head. This oversimplified view of schizophrenia is in vast need of expunging and the public is in dire need of education.

Yours truly,
XEPER

P.S. No, I am not self-diagnosed. I have 22 different "disorders" and 6 different psychiatrists over the years. And I'm only 18. Yeah, I've been busy...


----------



## blackwinded

weed can cause psychotic symptoms while being used: like paranoia, hallucinations and such. But for the average person, it wouldn't make them perminantly schizophrenic.

However, for someone with the schizophrenic gene, using marijuana can start up the schizophrenia, which was lying dormant until the weed was used.

But it sounds like you might have the wrong idea of what schizophrenia is. It is not going on a rampage of hurting people and then not remembering it. A common myth about schizophrenics is that they are violent and that is rarely true. I have schizophrenia myself. My symptoms include, hearing voices, seeing things, dp/dr, Paranoid delusions (ex: believing the government is sending spies out to follow me and scan my brain, believiing the world is an illusion set up to destroy me, believing i can communicate telepathically with trees, etc.)

So,The main symptoms of schizophrenia are, delusions, hallucinations, catatonic or grossly disorganized behavior, disorganized speech/thought, and affective flattenting....Violence is rarely involved.

-Becka


----------



## blackwinded

will6 said:


> i dont think u will go on a rampage just suddenly, infact its very rare for a skitso to do somthething like that. i dunno if u have done any research on the net about it but have a look and ull find the only real symptom is anti socialism and voises in ur head. its possible to become skitso even if its not in the family although the risk is very high if it is in ur blood, and even after just one joint u can be come skitso.


there are many more symptoms to schizophrenia besides voices and social withdrawl.

hearing voices are the most common type of hallucination in schizophrenia, but schizophrenics can have visual hallucinations, tactile, and smell and taste hallucinations as well.

Also, delusions are another of the most common symptoms

catatonia, disorganized thought and/or speech, dp and dr- like feelings, affective flattenting, low energy, poor hyigene, etc are also common symptoms.

but you are right, schizophrenics are rarely violent. It's a common myth about the condition.

-Becka


----------



## Guest

wll i have not been diagnosed with anythign other then paranoia, depression and anxiety, yet i knwo there is something mroe pressing there.... one i belieze is skitzophrenia, i have been thinking about it for a while, and coming on here hearing other peoples storys and their symptoms and what not rings true to me about 99% of the time....

alot of my symptoms started after i started heavy on the cannibis, i do believe drugs just bring the person you are out, it is the same as drink... if you are a voilent person inside, you have a drink, a puff or what ever then you will become a violent person, if you are a happy, confident person then that is how you will come out... then if you have an issue that gets draged forward aswell...

thats has generially been from my person experiance, although i cant say i am this, as well, i really dont know...

All The Best
ThE_Mok


----------

